# HELP... P1242 open circuit fuel injector #6



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't figure it out. It's a stage 3 setup with Green Giants and a GIAC file. Here's what I've done so far...
I moved the injectors around, to see if the open circuit code would follow. It stayed in that cylinder.
I swapped ECU's between my stage 3 file, and a stock ECU. The code still pops up.
I've tested continuity of the wiring between the ECU and the injector, tests good.
I've sent all the injectors off to have them tested for resistance, flow, pattern, all that jazz. Everything was within spec.
The last thing for me to do, that I can think of, is actually replace the wiring and connections between the injector and the ECU.
If anyone has ANY other suggestions, please... chime in.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: HELP... P1242 open circuit fuel injector #6 (Grifnsqest)*

loose pins in the injector plug in the harness... test lead may be making contact but injector pins not


----------

